# Falling Ruble making Russians very cheap !



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

A full manufactured automatic Russian Raketa watch that was successfully selling a year ago for USD 1600 is now available for the ones counting in dollars for USD 819. While a Swiss made automatic time keeper sold in Russia, during the same period increased its price from 51 000 Russian rubles to 154 000.

It is now time for foreigners that may have hesitated a year ago, to buy a legendary Russian manufactured watch, as they purchasing power increase along with ruble depreciation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

£516 wow !!! bargain :rofl: check out eBay :thumbsup:

IMO opinion this is the same as the tactics used by the likes of Invicta and others, think of a number, multiply by 100 add 50 and then add another 100 just for the hell of it, then half and someone will think they are getting a bargain


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

User name: raketawatches

Advertising: raketawatches

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... I'm sure there are no vested interests, that would be a silly leap to make.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

hughlle said:


> User name: raketawatches
> 
> Advertising: raketawatches
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... I'm sure there are no vested interests, that would be a silly leap to make.


 It really is them! Welcome back Mr Raketawatches. I do like the Amphibia - how about a discount for RLT members?



Bruce said:


> £516 wow !!! bargain :rofl: check out eBay :thumbsup:
> 
> IMO opinion this is the same as the tactics used by the likes of Invicta and others, think of a number, multiply by 100 add 50 and then add another 100 just for the hell of it, then half and someone will think they are getting a bargain


 You'll have a tough time finding the new Amphibias for less than £500 (i.e. impossible). Please don't confuse the old stuff with the new watches that Raketa are making - what they certainly aren't is a trash company like Invicta.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> It really is them! Welcome back Mr Raketawatches. I do like the Amphibia - how about a discount for RLT members?
> 
> You'll have a tough time finding the new Amphibias for less than £500 (i.e. impossible). Please don't confuse the old stuff with the new watches that Raketa are making - what they certainly aren't is a trash company like Invicta.


 I'm not sayingg it isn't them. But it is clearly just advertising so I'll ignore it as clearly advertising. Of course they'll say now is the time to buy. Hardly an impartial unbiased source of information.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> what they certainly aren't is a trash company like Invicta.


 i didn't say they were trash, i am saying they're not worth the what they are advertised at...i mean $1600 last year and now dropped to $816, that sort of crap devalues a product, there are modern Raketas on Ebay, they range from about £150 to £225, those prices IMO are more appropriate, i cant stand watchmakers that suddenly increase the prices of their watches, IMO price hikes have to earned over time, increase quality a bit, increase value a bit and then increase price a bit, but seriously £500+... :nono:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Bruce said:


> i didn't say they were trash, i am saying they're not worth the what they are advertised at...i mean $1600 last year and now dropped to $816, that sort of crap devalues a product, there are modern Raketas on Ebay, they range from about £150 to £225, those prices IMO are more appropriate, i cant stand watchmakers that suddenly increase the prices of their watches, IMO price hikes have to earned over time, increase quality a bit, increase value a bit and then increase price a bit, but seriously £500+... :nono:


 How do you know they're not worth what they're advertised at? Have you handled one? The reduction in price of the watch (I clearly remember it was around £1K when it first came out) is down to the devaluation of the rouble as quite clearly shown in the graph above. The Raketas you are seeing on eBay aren't the new "new" models - more reissues of the older ones. The likes of the Amphibia and Petrodverots Classic are new, quality models with new in-house automatic movements. Raketa even make their own hairsprings. If they drop just below the £500 mark then I'll seriously be considering one.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope they have cleared this with the governor...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

hughlle said:


> I'm not sayingg it isn't them. But it is clearly just advertising so I'll ignore it as clearly advertising. Of course they'll say now is the time to buy. Hardly an impartial unbiased source of information.


 Yeah, it's obviously advertising, I'll give you that. They do make some nice stuff now though.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Would rather used swiss than new Russian. But then again I would never buy a single Russian product


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

xellos99 said:


> Would rather used swiss than new Russian. But then again I would never buy a single Russian product


 You're probably in the wrong section of the forum then mate.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> You're probably in the wrong section of the forum then mate.


 I can have a say anywhere


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

xellos99 said:


> I can have a say anywhere


 Apologies - looking back I can see my comment may have come across as a bit harsh. It was supposed to be more "tongue-in-cheek". Seriously though - go get yourself a Vostok Amphibia and see what you're missing out on :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> Apologies - looking back I can see my comment may have come across as a bit harsh. It was supposed to be more "tongue-in-cheek". Seriously though - go get yourself a Vostok Amphibia and see what you're missing out on :biggrin:


 I can't comment on the new ones, but I have an older one and to be honest I'd rather just have an HMT instead. I do not rate it highly.

Edit. Ignore this. Getting confused between vostok and raketa


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> How do you know they're not worth what they're advertised at? Have you handled one? The reduction in price of the watch (I clearly remember it was around £1K when it first came out) is down to the devaluation of the rouble as quite clearly shown in the graph above. The Raketas you are seeing on eBay aren't the new "new" models - more reissues of the older ones. The likes of the Amphibia and Petrodverots Classic are new, quality models with new in-house automatic movements. Raketa even make their own hairsprings.


 the market place is full of over priced watches from manufacturers trying to squeeze every last penny out of everyone, i dont see Raketa any other way, seriously what makes it worth what they are asking? is it because they have entered the modern world and now use stainless steel and sapphire crystals, just because they make their own main springs what differentiates them for any other watch maker apart from the fact they are made in Russia? jumping from decades old designs and old fashioned materials does not warrant huge prices plus the chances are the cases,crystals etc are probably made in China. reputation,quality and value are what matters to me, but even they dont automatically command rediculous prices. i have a Seiko Sumo it cost me £300, what makes that Raketa worth more? this is my opinion and as a manufacturer Raketa will have to put up with opinions, i am not quite sure why you are so quick to jump to their defense, did you buy one at full price by any chance?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> Apologies - looking back I can see my comment may have come across as a bit harsh


 No it's ok, I read it wrong.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Bruce said:


> the market place is full of over priced watches from manufacturers trying to squeeze every last penny out of everyone, i dont see Raketa any other way, seriously what makes it worth what they are asking? is it because they have entered the modern world and now use stainless steel and sapphire crystals, just because they make their own main springs what differentiates them for any other watch maker apart from the fact they are made in Russia? jumping from decades old designs and old fashioned materials does not warrant huge prices plus the chances are the cases,crystals etc are probably made in China. reputation,quality and value are what matters to me, but even they dont automatically command rediculous prices. i have a Seiko Sumo it cost me £300, what makes that Raketa worth more? this is my opinion and as a manufacturer Raketa will have to put up with opinions, i am not quite sure why you are so quick to jump to their defense, did you buy one at full price by any chance?


 I'm jumping to their defence because you initially went on the offense with very few facts to hand. Honestly Bruce, you're just coming across as very ignorant on the matter. It's quite obvious you know nothing about the brand and have just automatically assumed that because they're Russian and you can buy knackered, 30-plus year old Raketas on eBay for pennys, that these new ones are overpriced. What makes anything worth more than another watch. Is a Rolex worth 10 times more than your Sumo. Perhaps your Sumo is a total rip-off compared to my Vostok. Who knows?

Finally, no I don't own a modern Raketa but I would seriously consider one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I'm jumping to their defence because you initially went on the offense with very few facts to hand. Honestly Bruce, you're just coming across as very ignorant on the matter. It's quite obvious you know nothing about the brand and have just automatically assumed that because they're Russian and you can buy knackered, 30-plus year old Raketas on eBay for pennys, that these new ones are overpriced. What makes anything worth more than another watch. Is a Rolex worth 10 times more than your Sumo. Perhaps your Sumo is a total rip-off compared to my Vostok. Who knows?
> 
> Finally, no I don't own a modern Raketa but I would seriously consider one.


 firstly there is no need to call me ignorant because i express an opinion, i could say the same to you, but i wouldn't as you also are expressing an opinion

i went on the offensive because somebody logged in here with the express purpose of selling...no other reason, i was under the impression TWF was not a sales outlet for any manufacturer

i do not like any watch manufacturers with delusions of grandeur, yes raketa have a long long history, but its only recently they caught up with the modern world in regards manufacturing methods and materials, there is rumours their cases are of Asian origin, nothing wrong with that, but charge accordingly, i am also well aware of their "in house movements" and the fact they make their own balance springs, Seiko and Citizen do the same, the seiko NH35 has a new "in house" balance spring AND main spring,their movements are also "in house" i can buy an NH35 for £22 + vat, does putting that movement in a case make a watch worth over £500? i dont think it does, Citizens new 9015 is up there with the best, i can buy one for £44, i have a watch with one fitted, it beats any Raketa hands down in every respect, it did not cost over £500 new, Just because a manufacturer does some glossy online pictures and says how wonderful their products are does not add value to their watches. to me there is no justification for last years $1600 and this years $800.

i have no doubt in my mind Raketa make fine watches, they had to keep up with the rest of the world after all, but that in itself does not add value, all they are trying to do is add the perception of value though high prices, unfortunately some will fall for it , i wont.

my Sumo is not a ripoff and i DO know that, it is made by a manufacturer that has consistently made ONLY quality products, they have proven so time after time

as i have said, this is my opinion based on what i have read and experienced over the years, i am not ignorant and if i am wrong i am more than happy to be proven so as this means i have learnt something


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> I can buy an NH35 for £22 + vat, does putting that movement in a case make a watch worth over £500? i dont think it does


 So much for my Seiko 5 retirement plan :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

hughlle said:


> So much for my Seiko 5 retirement plan :sadwalk:


 sorry Hugh, i can lend you a Ferret if that helps :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> sorry Hugh, i can lend you a Ferret if that helps :yes:


 Has it been trained to wind and set watches? That is something I believe I could market! The business could then expand to ferrets trained to pick out your daily watch based on the weather. Patent pending!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Has it been trained to wind and set watches? That is something I believe I could market! The business could then expand to ferrets trained to pick out your daily watch based on the weather. Patent pending!


 i shall ask my youngest daughter, she is head trainer..........you may be onto something, but then again ................. :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> How do you know they're not worth what they're advertised at? Have you handled one? The reduction in price of the watch (I clearly remember it was around £1K when it first came out) is down to the devaluation of the rouble as quite clearly shown in the graph above. The Raketas you are seeing on eBay aren't the new "new" models - more reissues of the older ones. The likes of the Amphibia and Petrodverots Classic are new, quality models with new in-house automatic movements. Raketa even make their own hairsprings. If they drop just below the £500 mark then I'll seriously be considering one.


 Because Bruce knows what he is talking about. I doubt anyone on here would dispute that Mr Lampoc.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> It really is them! Welcome back Mr Raketawatches. I do like the Amphibia - how about a discount for RLT members?
> 
> You'll have a tough time finding the new Amphibias for less than £500 (i.e. impossible). Please don't confuse the old stuff with the new watches that Raketa are making - what they certainly aren't is a trash company like Invicta.


 Invicta are variable.......they do some good cheap autos with Seiko movements......but have hugely inflate rrp.



Seik auto, solid bracet.........under 100



Lampoc said:


> It really is them! Welcome back Mr Raketawatches. I do like the Amphibia - how about a discount for RLT members?
> 
> You'll have a tough time finding the new Amphibias for less than £500 (i.e. impossible). Please don't confuse the old stuff with the new watches that Raketa are making - what they certainly aren't is a trash company like Invicta.


 Invicta are variable.......they do some good cheap autos with Seiko movements......but have hugely inflate rrp.



Seik auto, solid bracet.........under 100


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

invicta do make some very good watches, unfortunately they have their haters, you could present to them a very good swiss made one [ there are some] and they would still turn up their noses


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> sorry Hugh, i can lend you a Ferret if that helps :yes:


 Do you mean the armoured vehicle? I could see that helping!

Later,
William


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i went on the offensive because somebody logged in here with the express purpose of selling...no other reason, i was under the impression TWF was not a sales outlet for any manufacturer


 I had thought he was a relatively recent member who lampoc happened to know, hence his welcome back. Just looked, joined here 6 years ago, 10 posts in that time frame. Shows what mr raketa really thinks of this forum, absolute F all, nothing but some free advertising. I will now not buy a raketa out of principal. How'd that advertising work out?  Such advertising tactics also suggest to me the real value of the watch. Supposedly worth a thousand bucks yet has to resort to this kind of "tactic" to get anyone to even buy one, yeah, i'll spend my thousand on a company who's watches sell because they are good watches and worth the money, not because they had to resort to a flow chart on a forum to try and sell the watch. The chart might make omega out to be a bad purchase right now, but at least omega don't stoop to this level!

And to follow up my opinion. If the only way you can try and get us to buy a watch is because of an exchange rate, then quite obviously it was never worth the asking price to start with, otherwise why make the post. It comes across as nothing but desperation. IMO of course


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

hughlle said:


> I had thought he was a relatively recent member who lampoc happened to know, hence his welcome back. Just looked, joined here 6 years ago, 10 posts in that time frame. Shows what mr raketa really thinks of this forum, absolute F all, nothing but some free advertising. I will now not buy a raketa out of principal. How'd that advertising work out?  Such advertising tactics also suggest to me the real value of the watch. Supposedly worth a thousand bucks yet has to resort to this kind of "tactic" to get anyone to even buy one, yeah, i'll spend my thousand on a company who's watches sell because they are good watches and worth the money, not because they had to resort to a flow chart on a forum to try and sell the watch. The chart might make omega out to be a bad purchase right now, but at least omega don't stoop to this level!
> 
> And to follow up my opinion. If the only way you can try and get us to buy a watch is because of an exchange rate, then quite obviously it was never worth the asking price to start with, otherwise why make the post. It comes across as nothing but desperation. IMO of course


 well said Hugh :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> well said Hugh :yes:


 Also, "it's time to buy a Russian watch", context good exchange rates, in my mind is a clear admission that prior to the favourable exchange rate, it wasn't the time to buy, because they were a rip off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Also, "it's time to buy a Russian watch", context good exchange rates, in my mind is a clear admission that prior to the favourable exchange rate, it wasn't the time to buy, because they were a rip off.


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Do you mean the armoured vehicle? I could see that helping!
> 
> Later,
> William


 no i meant "Mustela putorius furo" which means "stinky little thief" we love them though [ somebody has too ]


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, it's good to see a "hot" topic in the Russian section of the forum for a change! Maybe a few more members can now take a better interest in the likes of Vostok, Slava, Poljot and Sturmanskie - although probably not Raketa :biggrin:

Let me start this post by saying that I am in no way a Raketa fanboy, nor do I approve of their method of advertising, which in this case can at best be described as a bit bloody cheeky. Saying that, all Raketawatch's previous posts have been blatant adverts and they've not been censured for it before - maybe an application to be part of the "Official Watch Manufacturers Forum" would be the best way to go for them.

In answer to some of Bruce's previous posts, I'm not sure why you think a company can't produce a far higher specification watch without it being "an illusion of grandeur". Companies of all different types have done it - in fact I'd say the Japanese are probably the worst offenders. Look at Credor, Royal Orient, Grand Seiko, Lexus, Infiniti etc. Even Citizen produce a few £1000 plus watches. Swiss companies such as Tag and Omega (I accept this isn't the best comparison as their watches were never at the bottom end of the market) have been trying to up their brand position (and prices) for a very long time in effort to compete with the likes of Rolex.

On the subject of in-house movements, it's easy for Seiko/Citizen et al to produce their own - they are after all 2 of the worlds largest watch companies. Their economies of scale means they can produce some excellent watches at exceptional prices. I think a far better comparison would be the Swiss companies that mainly buy in ETA movements to power their watches. We can all see how much a 2824 movement costs and this is rarely relevant to the final price of a Swiss watch that can run into thousands of pounds. You have companies like Damasko and Nomos who have branched into making their own movements for which they are to be congratulated - however: have you seen the price differential between the old ETA powered models and the new in-house movement models - it's bloody huge! I find it rather heartening that a company as small as Raketa should also be doing this. After the decimation of the Russian watch industry over the past 25 years, I also like to see that there is at least one company other than Vostok (I'm excluding companies like Zaria and Slava that are now producing tat with low quality Chinese movements inside) that is still carrying on a grand tradition of in-house watchmaking.

I've not heard the rumour that Raketa source cases or case blanks from China - I'd be very interested to see a source or more info. Anyway, even if they did, so what? Many Swiss companies are known to use Chinese case blanks. Seiko does it too, having many factories in China. Even Eddie over at Timefactors admits his case blanks are made there and he produces some crackers.

Finally (phew), of course exchange rates are important. The forum was racing to get cheap Vostoks from Meranom not too long ago when the rouble crashed - purely because they were much better value! Same with Raketa, although I agree that their ad is rather crass, but hell - it's got us talking about them so it's worked in one way. Let's face it, some of you were never going to buy a Raketa cheap or not. It may have swayed me a little though :biggrin:

If I've missed any salient points let me know and I'll endeavour to answer them. Thanks everyone for their opinions - despite it get a little "heated", I've really enjoyed it so far


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Well, it's good to see a "hot" topic in the Russian section of the forum for a change! Maybe a few more members can now take a better interest in the likes of Vostok, Slava, Poljot and Sturmanskie - although probably not Raketa :biggrin:
> 
> Let me start this post by saying that I am in no way a Raketa fanboy, nor do I approve of their method of advertising, which in this case can at best be described as a bit bloody cheeky. Saying that, all Raketawatch's previous posts have been blatant adverts and they've not been censured for it before - maybe an application to be part of the "Official Watch Manufacturers Forum" would be the best way to go for them.
> 
> ...


 i hate to say it, but you have totally missed the point of what i was saying, i struggle with language and i am afraid i cant make myself any clearer, maybe you should read what i said again.

try and remove yourself from being a fan of Russian watches, maybe then you will understand that its not Russian watches i have an issue with :wink:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Bruce said:


> i hate to say it, but you have totally missed the point of what i was saying, i struggle with language and i am afraid i cant make myself any clearer, maybe you should read what i said again.
> 
> try and remove yourself from being a fan of Russian watches, maybe then you will understand that its not Russian watches i have an issue with :wink:


 I thought I'd answered most of your points but please reiterate what your main point is. There have been some pretty long winded posts from the both of us so it's possibly not surprising that some may have been missed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I thought I'd answered most of your points but please reiterate what your main point is. There have been some pretty long winded posts from the both of us so it's possibly not surprising that some may have been missed!


 this will be my last post on this matter

i dont like manufacturers that con people by over pricing their products, they try to increase their products perception of value by asking ridiculous amounts of money for them, some people then think..they must be good because they are expensive.

what is a Raketa watch? a collection of Asian parts and maybe a Russian made movement, it may even be Asian made and Russian assembled, that will take a bit more investigating, but regardless how is this worth £500+ ? IMO its not

its no different with Vostok Europe, they have gone from producing watches with Asian case parts and Russian movements to Asian case parts and Japanese movements, they are asking £1000+ for these watches, the most complicated piece being the movement, an NH35 costing £22, a lot less in bulk,

is the watch case, parts and name worth £1000? i dont think so

its not just Russian brands doing this, there are loads of boutique brands appearing and charging outrageous amounts of money for watches made from off the shelf parts and so many people are falling for it.

that's all i have to say, agree or disagree it makes no odds to me.

the only thing i would say to you though is get your facts right before calling someone ignorant..............Finis


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I answered your points earlier on how the watch may be worth what Raketa are charging for it. Like I said earlier, watch values are extremely subjective and in all honesty, I can't say for sure because I too have never handled one. Again you've said it has Asian parts without offering any proof.

We all know what Vostok Europe (like Invicta) are about - shopping channel watches with mass produced movements and ridiculous RRPs that are nowhere near their real worth - as second hand values on eBay prove. I've owned a few and know exactly what they're like. Are these new Raketas with the in-house movement the same? My opinion is "no": in fact the only one I've seen hit the second hand market sold for about 75% of it's original $ RRP - and this was before the Rouble went into meltdown so was in fact sold for *more* than it's current $ RRP.

You've obviously taken umbrage at my calling your knowledge on Raketas as "ignorant" and for that I apologise, but please don't say I haven't got my facts right - I've been following the progress of this company for quite a while with interest (although their facebook posts are often sh*t in the extreme. Some nice female models though) and I certainly wouldn't post any rumours or untruths about them. I'm more than happy to be critical of them when they deserve it.

You say "Finis" but I'm sure you'll be back!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> no i meant "Mustela putorius furo" which means "stinky little thief" we love them though [ somebody has too ]


 I don't care for them at all. They'll kill a batch of chickens and leave them laying around and not get around to eating them. Very annoying. Now I hate you for loving them! Oh... wait a moment... the feeling has passed and everything is ok again. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't care for them at all. They'll kill a batch of chickens and leave them laying around and not get around to eating them. Very annoying. Now I hate you for loving them! Oh... wait a moment... the feeling has passed and everything is ok again. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 They are odd little creatures,did you know they are bears? Same family,same basic behavior patterns, they just don't hibernate or rip your arms and legs off


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> They are odd little creatures,did you know they are bears? Same family,same basic behavior patterns, they just don't hibernate or rip your arms and legs off


 I hadn't considered their genealogy, but my experience with the wild variety has lead me to believe they would make a damned good try at ripping your arms and legs off. I've noticed they can be territorial to the point of stupidity.

Now something about Russian watches... I don't know effective the false MSRP and markdown technique is with the general public, but I do know it does becomes less ineffective after awhile. Perhaps it would better serve them to employ more straightforward efforts at promotion. Another point about Russian watches is that there is still a perception around the world about Russian manufacturing methods that has carried forward from the Soviet era. A more practical approach to dismissing this problem may be more beneficial to their promotion.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't considered their genealogy, but my experience with the wild variety has lead me to believe they would make a damned good try at ripping your arms and legs off. I've noticed they can be territorial to the point of stupidity.
> ...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Now something about Russian watches... I don't know effective the false MSRP and markdown technique is with the general public, but I do know it does becomes less ineffective after awhile. Perhaps it would better serve them to employ more straightforward efforts at promotion. Another point about Russian watches is that there is still a perception around the world about Russian manufacturing methods that has carried forward from the Soviet era. A more practical approach to dismissing this problem may be more beneficial to their promotion.


 I'd argue that this isn't a false MSRP and markdown technique, but a price crash due to massive currency fluctuations as shown by the fact that the RRP in Roubles hasn't changed. To be honest, I've never seen any Russian watch manufacturer play that game (Vostok Europe isn't Russian before anyone says it). You're correct about the perception of Russian manufacturing methods and in many ways I believe the perception is right - you only have to look at Vostok to see that. I've no idea what the practical approach to dismissing the problem may be though. I've seen many fancy Russian watch manufacturing videos set in modern, clean looking workshops with lots of immaculate and happy looking employees but even I watch them with my tongue firmly in my cheek.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> I'd argue that this isn't a false MSRP and markdown technique, but a price crash due to massive currency fluctuations as shown by the fact that the RRP in Roubles hasn't changed. To be honest, I've never seen any Russian watch manufacturer play that game (Vostok Europe isn't Russian before anyone says it). You're correct about the perception of Russian manufacturing methods and in many ways I believe the perception is right - you only have to look at Vostok to see that. I've no idea what the practical approach to dismissing the problem may be though. I've seen many fancy Russian watch manufacturing videos set in modern, clean looking workshops with lots of immaculate and happy looking employees but even I watch them with my tongue firmly in my cheek.


 Perhaps if they managed to produce something unique in a technical sense, not like the whorish parade of special edition dials that are so often associated with Russian watches. Product placement seems to have impact as well. The right actor in the right film can push a lot of stainless. I think there is a lot of luck involved in making your brand beloved and I usually don't think of Eastern Europe when thinking about luck. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Perhaps if they managed to produce something unique in a technical sense, not like the whorish parade of special edition dials that are so often associated with Russian watches. Product placement seems to have impact as well. The right actor in the right film can push a lot of stainless. I think there is a lot of luck involved in making your brand beloved and I usually don't think of Eastern Europe when thinking about luck. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 True indeed - there's only so many dial designs to go round and that's one of the reasons I'm interested in Raketa. Although the new movement isn't exactly on a level with some of the stuff being pushed out by the Swiss and Japanese at least they're doing something a bit different to Vostok and Slava.

James Bond excepted, do many films really push that much stainless? I stand to be corrected, but I'm not sure Bill Murray in "The Life Aquatic" or Johnny Depp wearing his Vostok "Tank" have helped the brand too much!

Anyway, here's a Pobeda (owned by Raketa now) in the latest Man from U.N.C.L.E film:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> True indeed - there's only so many dial designs to go round and that's one of the reasons I'm interested in Raketa. Although the new movement isn't exactly on a level with some of the stuff being pushed out by the Swiss and Japanese at least they're doing something a bit different to Vostok and Slava.
> 
> James Bond excepted, do many films really push that much stainless? I stand to be corrected, but I'm not sure Bill Murray in "The Life Aquatic" or Johnny Depp wearing his Vostok "Tank" have helped the brand too much!
> 
> Anyway, here's a Pobeda (owned by Raketa now) in the latest Man from U.N.C.L.E film:


 That's where the luck really comes into it. In spite of itself, Hollywood has a phenomenon once or twice per decade that grabs the public's interest and becomes part of pop culture. Timex managed to enter popular culture with its ad campaign during the 1960s, but that had a lot to do with right time and place luck. Perhaps if the last of the famous international Russian playboys purchased Raketa and turned it into a fashion house, the brand could achieve significance in the West. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

who then ; is selling Russ watches around the globe?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Anybody own one of these Russian jobs? Would like to see a pic or two


----------

